# Noisy Protest outside B'ham Councils budget setting meeting 23 Feb



## Blagsta (Feb 22, 2010)

Get your voice heard in our 'Noisy Protest' outside the Birmingham Council House as its budget setting meeting (23 Feb 4pm) quitely discusses cuts to your services
Gather outside:
Birmingham Council House Victoria Square 
Tuesday 23rd Feb  4pm - 6pm 
As the full Council sits quietly and votes on how to spend your (Birmingham's) £3.2 billion budget we want to make sure that they are aware that we will not accept cuts to jobs and your public services. 
We have to make it clear to our elected councillors that the people of Birmingham will not tolerate damaging cuts to its everyday essential services.   
Please advertise this to anyone you feel would be 
Did you know?
Cuts will adversley affect us all ... but it can be the most vulnerable in our society which are hit the hardest ...
Birmingham City Council are closing some of your homes for the elderly and people with disability, some of your nurseries and neighbourhood offices, and  leisure centres and libraries are threatened... and park staff also face redundancy?  
Your voice can make a difference!
Lets make a stand to not go back in time to redundancies and severe cuts in our public services
Bring your voices, banners and placards, bring your whistles and drums, bring your friends and family and your pots and pans. 
Like the people of Argentina and Iceland, we can build the loudest protest against threatened cuts in all Council services ...
See you there!!
(Noisy protest called by UNISON, UNITE, GMB, UCATT and AMICUS) 

http://www.unison.org.uk/acrobat/B4903.pdf


----------



## oryx (Feb 23, 2010)

BBC coverage:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/west_midlands/8530718.stm

I think public sector cuts are going to be a huge issue in the year or so to come.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 23, 2010)

I couldn't make it, had to work.


----------

